# Citazioni cinematografiche famose...



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

_"Io sono all'antica, io non credo alle relazioni extraconiugali, credo che ci si dovrebbe accoppiare a vita, come i piccioni, o i cattolici...."_
(Manhattan)


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

*ovviamente arancia*

_Oh deliziosa delizia e incanto. Era piacere impiacentito e divenuto carne. Come piume di un raro metallo spumato, o come vino d'argento versato in nave spaziale. Addio forza di gravità, mentre slusciavo... quali visioni incantevoli!! (*Alexander DeLarge*_)


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Gennaio 2009)

_io so' io e voi non siete un caxxo_
(Il marchese del grillo)
_nessuno è perfetto_
_(Gli uomini preferiscono le bionde)_
_dopotutto...domani è un'altro giorno..._
(Via col vento)
_lui perchè è qui? (all'inferno)...ha inventato gli infissi di alluminio anodizzato_
(La dea dell'amore)


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> _io so' io e voi non siete un caxxo_
> (Il marchese del grillo)
> _nessuno è perfetto_
> _(Gli uomini preferiscono le bionde)_
> ...


E' in "Harry a pezzi."


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Preferisco di gran lunga aver fama di cornuto che di imbecille.
(da "Barry Lyndon")


Perché, insomma, lo scopo dell'ordigno "Fine del Mondo" è perduto se si tiene segreto. Perché non l'avete detto al mondo, eh?
*Il dottor Stranamore, ovvero: come imparai a non preoccuparmi e ad amare la bomba*


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

_"Lance saranno scosse, scudi frantumati. Un giorno di spade, un giorno rosso prima che sorga il sole. Cavalcate ora, cavalcate per la rovina e per la fine del mondo! Morte! Morte! Morte!"_
(Il Signore degli anelli.)


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' in "Harry a pezzi."


 ma no! è la scena della dea dell'amore in cui va all'inferno (dove ci sono le scene con i dei greci)
Posso sempre sbagliarmi però..verificherò..


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> ma no! è la scena della dea dell'amore in cui va all'inferno (dove ci sono le scene con i dei greci)
> Posso sempre sbagliarmi però..verificherò..


Allora Woody l'ha inserita in due film... perchè son certo che in "Harry a pezzi" è presente, quando va all'inferno.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Categoria:Film


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Francamente me ne infischio"


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Categoria:Film


la tua firma ...gente non c'è storia.kubrick usa parole che esistono solo in funzione del suo film;
inarrivabile


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora Woody l'ha inserita in due film... perchè son certo che in "Harry a pezzi" è presente, quando va all'inferno.


 hai ragione..ho fatto confusione...pardon...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

testa rossa in the snatch. come disse la moglie di matusalemme dopo una scopata: ce la fai a ripetere?


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> "Francamente me ne infischio"


Frankly my dear I don't give a damn  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ7z6hpO57c


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Gennaio 2009)

_"Ho visto cose che voi umani non potreste immaginare......_"
(Blade runner)


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Frankly my dear I don't give a damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che nebbia falsissima c'è fuori?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Ma allora avrà un enorme scwantzstuck!"
"Diventerà molto popolare"
Frankenstein Jr.


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che nebbia falsissima c'è fuori?!


E' pur sempre un film del 1939


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> "Ma allora avrà un enorme scwantzstuck!"
> "Diventerà molto popolare"
> Frankenstein Jr.




















mi viene in mente la vecchiarda che quando veniva nominata nitrivano i cavalli...
come cazz si chiamava?


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi viene in mente la vecchiarda che quando veniva nominata nitrivano i cavalli...
> come cazz si chiamava?


"Io zono frau Blucher"
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

"_al mio segnale scatenate l' inferno_"


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi viene in mente la vecchiarda che quando veniva nominata nitrivano i cavalli...
> come cazz si chiamava?


ma la cosa più irresistibile erano le espressini facciali della Frau, come quando si imbizzarriscono i cavalli o chiede a Frankenstein se vuole qualcosa e lui rifiuta.
Quello è davvero un capolavoro!


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi viene in mente *la vecchiarda* che quando veniva nominata nitrivano i cavalli...
> come cazz si chiamava?


 avrà avuto sui 45 anni


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua firma ...gente non c'è storia.kubrick usa parole che esistono solo in funzione del suo film;
> inarrivabile


e anche le traduzioni/doppiaggi sono fatti bene


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrà avuto sui 45 anni


Minchia! li portava male forte!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrà avuto sui 45 anni


 





















   cazz o che brutta notizia. spetta che mi guardo allo specchio....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Minchia! li portava male forte!


ma mica tanto. a guardar bene era ancora fresca e vellutata.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

La morte: "Brancaleone, sei pronto per me?"
Branca:     "Eccheccaspita, ma te proprio de pazienza nun ce n'hai, eh!"


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

*a proposito di citazioni*







Anna A ha detto:


> cazz o che brutta notizia. spetta che mi guardo allo specchio....


facciamo come le due e prendiamo il filtro dell'immortalità truccandoci con gli acrilici per i secoli dei secoli


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica tanto. a guardar bene era ancora fresca e vellutata.


"Ebbene si! Lui era il mio.......amichetto"


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Ricordati che devi morire!"
"Si si...."
"Ricordati che devi morire!"
"Si ora me lo segno!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(Troisi in "Non ci resta che piangere")


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Ma io ho carta bianca..."

"E ci si pulisca il culo!"


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Ascolta. Io conosco certe cose rispetto alle quali persino Dio ha dei dubbi!"

Non so se sia presa da un film, ma questa frase me l'ha detta un ubriaco in un bar.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> "Ascolta. Io conosco certe cose rispetto alle quali persino Dio ha dei dubbi!"
> 
> Non so se sia presa da un film, ma questa frase me l'ha detta un ubriaco in un bar.


Fantastica!
In vino veritas!


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> "_al mio segnale scatenate l' inferno_"


 _"Roma ha vinto!"_


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> "Ma io ho carta bianca..."
> 
> "E ci si pulisca il culo!"


 Meraviglioso principe...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> "*Ascolta. Io conosco certe cose rispetto alle quali persino Dio ha dei dubbi!"*
> 
> Non so se sia presa da un film, ma questa frase me l'ha detta un ubriaco in un bar.


 Grandiosa!!! Me la segno


----------



## Old Benedetto (30 Gennaio 2009)

*Misterioso omicidio a Manhattan*

Ancora Wagner?
Tesoro, io ti consiglio di smettere.
Ascoltarne troppo potrebbe farti venire voglia di invadere la Polonia .....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

*apocalypse now*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"A condurre la guerra era un gruppo di clown con quattro stelle che avrebbero finito per dar via tutto il circo...".
[/FONT]


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

*alexander de large...arancia meccanica*

E d'un tratto capii che il pensare e' per gli stupidi, mentre i cervelluti si affidano all'ispirazione


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Di' un po' Eddie, hai un coniglio in tasca o sei contento di vedermi?".
Dolores in *Chi ha incastrato Roger Rabbit*[/FONT]


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

*contact*

"Se ci fossimo solo noi, sarebbe uno spreco di spazio".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

*top gun*

kelly mc gillis a tom cruise "ho paura che in quell'aula tutti se ne accorgano ed io voglio che nessuno sappia che mi sono innamorata di te"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

*forrest gump*

"La vita e' come una scatola di cioccolatini, non sai mai quello che ti capita".

"stupido è chi lo stupido fa"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Gennaio 2009)

*non mi ricordo*

La cosa piu' grande che tu possa imparare e' amare e lasciarti amare".


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2009)

_L'amore è quello che resta quando il fuoco si è consumato...Non sembra molto eccitante, eh?...Invece lo è_

_(il mandolino del capitano Corelli)_

_Buscopann_


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2009)

_Tutti gli psicopatici tengono dei trofei delle loro vittime.
Io no.
Lei se le mangiava, dottore!_

_Vorrei che potessimo parlare più a lungo, ma ho un vecchio amico per cena…
_
_(il silenzio degli innocenti)_

_Buscopann
_


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2009)

_Io sono un duro, però sono giusto. Qui non si fanno distinzioni razziali, qui si rispetta gentaglia come negri, ebrei, italiani o messicani. Qui vige l’eguaglianza: non conta un cazzo nessuno!_

_Tu sei talmente brutto che sembri un capolavoro d’arte moderna._


(Full Metal Jacket)

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2009)

_Nessun uomo può essere amico di una donna che trova attraente: vuole sempre portarsela a letto.
Allora stai dicendo che un uomo riesce ad essere amico solo di una donna che non è attraente?
No, di norma vuole farsi anche quella_

_(Harry Ti Presento Sally)_

_Buscopann_


----------

